# Letting Agents Fees



## marsol (Feb 23, 2011)

Can anyone tell me is a letting agent fee payable more than once
If say the landlord will not extend the rental period & you have to find a new place to live. I Realize it would be if you approach a new agency,
But if you stayed with the same one would you have to pay a new fee.
Just doing homework at the moment prior to Retirement finding answers to little things that pop into my mind. Also besides rent, electric & water are there any other service charges we need to consider ? As in spanish version of council tax. We would be on a budget (just like at home) so need to 
Allow for all expenses.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

marsol said:


> Can anyone tell me is a letting agent fee payable more than once
> If say the landlord will not extend the rental period & you have to find a new place to live. I Realize it would be if you approach a new agency,
> But if you stayed with the same one would you have to pay a new fee.
> Just doing homework at the moment prior to Retirement finding answers to little things that pop into my mind. Also besides rent, electric & water are there any other service charges we need to consider ? As in spanish version of council tax. We would be on a budget (just like at home) so need to
> Allow for all expenses.


Yes. If you think of the fee as a 'finders fee', then you have to pay it every time the agent finds you somewhere.

However, if you have a valid rental contract, then this is (automatically) extendible for a further 3 years and there's very little that the property owner can do to stop this .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marsol said:


> Can anyone tell me is a letting agent fee payable more than once
> If say the landlord will not extend the rental period & you have to find a new place to live. I Realize it would be if you approach a new agency,
> But if you stayed with the same one would you have to pay a new fee.
> Just doing homework at the moment prior to Retirement finding answers to little things that pop into my mind. Also besides rent, electric & water are there any other service charges we need to consider ? As in spanish version of council tax. We would be on a budget (just like at home) so need to
> Allow for all expenses.


Yes I agree with snikpoh that you'd be expected to pay the agent fee again. 

The Spanish version of council tax, IBI, should be paid by the owner, not the tenant, though I've seen contracts where the tenant has agreed to pay it. 
Tenants will often be expected to pay community fees, & also _basura_ - rubbish collection fees

Just make sure that you get an independent translation of the contract if you don't speak Spanish, before signing anything


snikpoh said:


> Yes. If you think of the fee as a 'finders fee', then you have to pay it every time the agent finds you somewhere.
> 
> However, if you have a valid rental contract, then this is (automatically) extendible for a further 3 years and there's very little that the property owner can do to stop this .


A total of 3 years, not a further 3 years


----------



## marsol (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you gor the replies, So if we had a contract for say example 3 months, & decided we wanted to stay longer unless the landlord gives us notice within that 3 months we should expect to be able to renew the contract for a extended period. Just dont fancy having to keep paying fees every couple of months, Would ideally like a full yearly let.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marsol said:


> Thank you gor the replies, So if we had a contract for say example 3 months, & decided we wanted to stay longer unless the landlord gives us notice within that 3 months we should expect to be able to renew the contract for a extended period. Just dont fancy having to keep paying fees every couple of months, Would ideally like a full yearly let.


A 3 month contract could be - is likely to be - a 'holiday' or 'temporada' contract.

You need to make sure that you get a 'vivienda' contract. That way, once the initial term of the contract is completed, as long as neither of you have given notice, you have the right to stay 3 years (as long as you don't break the contract). There would almost certainly be a penalty to pay if you chose to leave before the end of the 3 years though, once the initial term is complete. Assuming of course, there wasn't some major problem with the property which meant that it became unsuitable as a dwelling.


----------



## marsol (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you all so much for all your help I will be writing it all down
Ready & prepared.


----------



## llamudos (Jan 31, 2016)

hi , I don't wish to hijack this thread , but is it possible to rent somewhere for a year , I see the temporada contract is deemed a holiday let , but is it possible to get a vivienda for a year ? , the reason I ask is we have a notion to rent for a year at a time ,firstly to give an area a decent chance to impress or not ,and secondly to be able to move on if we fancied somewhere else 

Regards john


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

llamudos said:


> hi , I don't wish to hijack this thread , but is it possible to rent somewhere for a year , I see the temporada contract is deemed a holiday let , but is it possible to get a vivienda for a year ? , the reason I ask is we have a notion to rent for a year at a time ,firstly to give an area a decent chance to impress or not ,and secondly to be able to move on if we fancied somewhere else
> 
> Regards john


Yes it's perfectly possible to get a contract for a year. Or even 6 months, 9 months, whatever you agree with the owner as the initial term of the contract. 

Just be sure to give notice in plenty of time (two months) if you don't wish to extend the contract beyond the initial term.


----------



## llamudos (Jan 31, 2016)

:


xabiachica said:


> Yes it's perfectly possible to get a contract for a year. Or even 6 months, 9 months, whatever you agree with the owner as the initial term of the contract.
> 
> Just be sure to give notice in plenty of time (two months) if you don't wish to extend the contract beyond the initial term.


Thank you for clearing that up ,I had seen lots of figures mentioned but never just 1 year . 

John


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

llamudos said:


> :
> 
> Thank you for clearing that up ,I had seen lots of figures mentioned but never just 1 year .
> 
> John


My contracts have always been for a year (once I understood the law & refused to entertain '11 month holiday' contracts).

Since June 2013 all residential contracts automatically roll over to 3 years once the initial term is passed.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> My contracts have always been for a year (once I understood the law & refused to entertain '11 month holiday' contracts).
> 
> Since June 2013 all residential contracts automatically roll over to 3 years once the initial term is passed.


... before that, they automatically rolled over for up to 5 years.


----------

